# retirement and today



## yikes

Retirement is not all about money, medicare, doctors, etc.

What did you do today? Who did you talk with? What funny thing happened?


----------



## Txsteader

Didn't do much today as I'm a bit under the weather w/ tummy bug & yesterday was a rain-out, but Wed. DH & I went to the Goodwill and farmer's market. He found a practically brand new pair of Levi 505s and I found the cutest wool/tweed hoodie....both for under $10 w/ our senior discount! 

There was a time when he hated going shopping. He's mellowed w/ age and we enjoy going treasure hunting at garage sales and thrift shops these days.


----------



## Nomad

I sat here in this chair much of the day writing nasty e-mail to the lender by way of my agent. It took me a good while, because I had to go back repeatedly and erase things I wrote. As much as I'd like to speak my mind, I tried to keep it as professional as possible. I did watch a couple episodes of Whose Line Is It Anyway that I had recorded. They were originally broadcast about ten years ago, but I saw them recently in the program guide and saved them to watch in the evening. We do get a kick out of them.

Nomad


----------



## Colorado

Really not much. Had to go back to town as forgot my prescription bottle yesterday. I had to wait a little for it. Looked again on the marked down bread rack and found pack of flatout bread things. Love the taste of them. Bought some candy for Xmas at the Dollar store. But yesterday I stoped at the thrift and got 4 good paperbacks for .25 each and I like to read . Got a new pair of shoes for $2. I walked my mile this morning.


----------



## where I want to

Not to contradict your premise that it's not all doctor's- I went to town to get a blood test. But the lab could not read the doctor's writing, so I walked over to the doctor's office and her medical assistant and receptionist got together to figure out the name of the test. They said that it was actually one of the doc's clearer efforts. 
They called the lab and I walked back just a couple of minutes before closing.

Oh I did dig a few feet of ditch to catch the run off the goat pen. I have a new 4" wide ditch shovel that is so much easier to use than a regular shovel. Around here there are shallow ditches everywhere to encourage the water to leave as soon as possible.


----------



## SageLady

Did some baking and we put up our Christmas tree today. Enjoyed leftovers for dinner. Love retirement. It is mostly peaceful, life is not rushed anymore. We manage to stay busy around here most all of the time though...


----------



## Micheal

Well you posted this yesterday soooo, let's see yesterday was my chance to run some errands in a westardly direction. Since the wife is somewhat under the weather I went alone, going to the bank first and got out some money so I could do some groc shopping. While I was out Ialso checked out some prices of a gift I wanted to buy (ouch more than I wanted to pay!), had lunch in a favorite restaurant, ran into an ex-co-worker and exchanged plesantries of the upcoming season, filled the gas tank and came home. Later I and the dog went for a "nice weather" walk through our woods - about 45 minutes worth of steady walking; getting back in time to start supper - chicken casserole. Ending the evening watching some TV and playing on the computer.
Today if this snow that is coming down stops (lake effect warnings for 3-5 inches of snow forecasted) I and maybe the wife will be heading in an easterly direction - to visit the DD, GDD, and GGDD along with doing some shopping in a store that's near their home with the rest of the day open to...........


----------



## yikes

Txsteader said:


> practically brand new pair of Levi 505s .


I may have to do some shopping darn it. All my pants are 30' waist except two that are 32". Anymore around the house the 32" are all I wear. I still can't "pinch an inch", but it seems that things are sliding. Thanksgiving at my daughters house, I wore a sweater to hide the fact that I left the pants unbuttoned.
And it's all because I started writing this novel (we are required to write a novel at retirement, aren't we?). There have been days when I forget to walk outside. or eat. But I have not forgotten to make my wife's tea for her before she gets home from work.


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

I was hit with an idiot stick a couple months back and took a work/consulting assignment at the request of a friend, and worse yet it's an assignment that requires travel away from home. So, yesterday, I got up early at the hotel, packed my stuff in the car, worked a full 8-9 hours and then hit the road for 3-4 hours to get home. Today, I'm running ragged trying to catch up on farm/household/personal chores, because come Monday, I head back out of town again. This post is being submitted as a public service announcement and warning to all retirees. Do not accept calls during working hours from any friends who are still working. They are scheming, jealous people out to wreck your wonderful life in retirement.


----------



## yikes

I am seriously laughing at that and understand completely.


----------



## jwal10

I am not moving to well today. My ankle is swelled. So didn't go for a walk, it is raining anyway. I am doing finish work on another cabin. Window trim, cabinets and counters. Not getting up on ladders today. I need to move some porch lumber from the barn at the farm over but will wait for my Son to help next week....James


----------



## Big Dave

My son came home from Guam for 19 day leave. Ate at Waffle House. Fed my Llamas, guenieas,cat & dog. Made buffalo wings for dinner. Brought in wood and stoked the fire. Put on flannel sheets and slept sooo good. I am living my dream.


----------



## Big Dave

I think we should do this at least weekly????
I made coffee, Made salsa, made breakfast, listened to the dial a deal radio show sliced cheese, cubed cheeses, read the internet and now it is time for some deer summer sausage with crackers. Listen to noon dial a deal. Check on my Llamas and Guinieas. Getting cleaned up and ready for my sons welcome home reception with his new wonderful bride. WOHOO time for some fun.
Date: 12/16/11


----------



## acabin42

I met a friend at Wal-Mart to help her sister (who resides in a nursing home) do some Christmas Shopping. I pushed the cart, friend pushed wheelchair. Then we went out to lunch. It was a very nice day.


----------



## where I want to

Weeded- the onbe thing about winter is that the weeds come up so much more easily from wet soil. Sun was out and it was about 50 degrees. 
I love looking back on a neat garden bed- if I could only figure a way to keep that way but other jobs frequently have first call.
Also dug some more ditch and took the wet soil to put over places in the pasture that have sunk due to rotting wood underneath. The liability of a place where logging was done a hundred years ago.


----------



## acabin42

Today, I am cooking...... chicken and noodles for a church dinner tomorrow........ some garlic & Herb roll ups for a party this evening..... I love being busy.


----------



## newfieannie

took off early this morning to my little shack in the country. trimmed some pine trees for decorations here in the city. walked in my woods and sat by the pond reminising about the good times. brought back my old cow bell,hay fork and a few more antiques just in case i get a break in throughout the winter. decided to get my big heavy rope from the barn. good thing too because i was able to pull a guy out of the ditch on the way out. just sitting here now having a mug up while waiting for a cream cheese loaf to bake. i love my life. course i'd probably like it more if i could find a man who lived the way i do. pigs might fly too! ~Georgia.


----------



## Txsteader

Doing my Christmas baking this week. DH is spending his days clearing brush/trees. I took some rose cuttings from my favorite bushes, raked leaves & added to the compost pile. Life is good.


----------



## yikes

Okay got the story done
http://tlover.proboards.com/index.cgi
Now I'm working to finish a toy rifle my grandson asked for xmas. Then to finish wrapping the presents.
Weather has been great!


----------



## Nevada

I doubt I'll ever completely retire. I'll reach an age where I'll start drawing a pension & SS, and I'll enroll in Medicare, but I'll probably always work online.


----------



## Big Dave

I have worked all day. Visited with friend having surgery tomorrow. Fixed a widow woman's heater. Ate out twice, neither one was as good as home. youngest played one of the wise men in live nativity. Had my picture taken with a camel and then the wise men. drove around a little to see Christmas lights. Oldest son was at home when we arrived with new bride to share photos of the adventures they had in Branson. The one in King Kongs fist was great. It is now 2 am and I cant sleep so I will watch the moonshiners on the discovery channel on my puter.


----------



## Big Dave

Today is my big six ohhh. I had a great breakfast with my youngest son. I went shopping for a new microwave for the DW as her Bday is a few weeks down the road. Came home and started a 600 piece Fish picture puzzel. Fed my chickens, gueanies. and Llamas. Bought dog food at Petco and talked to one armed Henry about how to protect his egg layer from the hawks. Had a family get together where the memaw made me meat loaf and deviled eggs. One of my nieces made me a pinata from a file folder and my BIL made me a aqua planter. took my westie to potty and now I have read some things on this fine forum.Oh I received an 1/8th of an inch of rain this morning also. I am blessed.


----------



## Farmer Dave

Well, a funny thing happened to me Thursday night as I was driving home on the interstate. Someone in a car mooned me as they drove by. That's the funniest thing that has happened to me in awhile.


----------



## newfieannie

good heavens Dave! i thought mooning went out 20 years ago. i haven't done too much this week. couldn't get my shampooing done. i lent my shampooer to my friend and couldn't get it to work. it's now in the shop and will probably cost 100 dollars. i will never learn to say no.

still taking friends back and forth to their doctors appointments. took yesterday off to go to the country and do some brush burning ,walking in the woods etc. the new locks i put on the sheds haven't been tampered with. no sign of anyone being around.( they probably took all the copper they wanted before) no snow to speak of out there. not a bit on the ground in here. dont know where the winter went.i've never seen it like this before. hope it stays like this until spring.last night was so warm i opened a window. ~Georgia.


----------



## SageLady

Farmer Dave said:


> Well, a funny thing happened to me Thursday night as I was driving home on the interstate. Someone in a car mooned me as they drove by. That's the funniest thing that has happened to me in awhile.


I got mooned 35 years ago. LOL It totally shocked me and my friend, we laughed for hours about it. The mooners were in a van in front of her car.

I didn't think anyone mooned anymore. :happy2:


----------



## Micheal

Not to sure bout this "moonin" business.... :ashamed:
Closest I could say would be last night; I and the dog took a long walk in the light of that big ol' full moon.... but I'm sure that doesn't count. :sob:

Anyway today is Vet day, the dog is a little under the weather, needs her shots up-dated, and it's just time for her sorta annual check-up. :goodjob: Sooo, since the Vet is well over an hour away today will most likely be tied up with the dog. :yawn:
Don't get me wrong, that little four-legged companion means the world to me, just that wish we could find a Vet like the one we do go to closer to home. :icecream:


----------



## jwal10

Got the cabin done. Moved 3 renters to upgrade their living conditions. I will let any of my renters move into a different unit when one becomes available. One wanted the smallest unit to save some money after her husband passed, one moved up to the new one and one moved into the one vacated. I did a little painting and maint. I am building 2 more units this year and will be all done. I have all the materials needed stored at the farm in the old barn. One will be 24'x24' and one will be a new plan, 20'x26' with loft, both 1 bd, 1 bath....James


----------



## Farmer Dave

SageLady said:


> I got mooned 35 years ago. LOL It totally shocked me and my friend, we laughed for hours about it. The mooners were in a van in front of her car.
> 
> I didn't think anyone mooned anymore. :happy2:



It was dark out and it took me several seconds to figure out what the heck that thing was sticking out the passenger window. When the person removed their butt from the window...THEN I figured out what it was. This was the first time I'd ever been mooned.


----------



## barnyardgal

Bright full moon out tonight~~~i am moving slow as down in the old back for some reason & sitting on a heating pad & with the wood stove sure does make one warm~~

Hoping for a better tomorrow~~


----------



## Big Dave

Made fresh OJ, visited the folks at the garage( brakes and tires). Found a guy there to plow the field I want to plant some veggies in. Got our Dixie Flower Soap face book page tweeked some more, finished laying porcelin tile in kitchen and grouted it. Ate Chinese take out cause we can not get on the floor. DW read the Bible I remembered to take trash out to road then went night night. There is a lot to this being sixty.


----------



## Micheal

OUCH!!!!!!!
Yesterday's Vet bill = $255.00!!!!!!!!!!
For those that plan/budget to the penny - retirement wise - did you or do you, ever consider pet(s) into the mix? 
I'm glad I do............. but trust me I really wasn't expecting a bill that large, but hey if'n it keeps that little one heathy; it's worth every penny.


----------



## jwal10

I don't have any pets. I did have 1 dog, a Aust shep/blue heeler mix sheep dog. Got it at 10 and it raised me and my kids. I kinda make pets out of rabbits, chickens and the goats but not so much I can't eat them when the time comes. Just enjoy their company....James


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Hey, livestock costs money too, not just pets. This past weekend, it was $50 in meds for a nanny goat. We lost her kidds, but saved the Mom.


----------



## Nevada

Ramblin Wreck said:


> Hey, livestock costs money too, not just pets. This past weekend, it was $50 in meds for a nanny goat. We lost her kidds, but saved the Mom.


You need to keep overseas meds on hand.


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Nevada said:


> You need to keep overseas meds on hand.


I keep pennicillan on hand, but these were meds and instruments to allow us to clear the milk ducts in her teats. I've dealt with mastitis before, but not blockages like this nanny had.


----------



## pancho

I quite working over a year ago. Haven't had much time to do anything. Never worked so much in my life. At least I enjoy this working.


----------



## jwal10

I just keep plugging away a little everyday I feel like it. Pets cost money, livestock saves me money. I can feed 3 chickens for less than most would pay to go to town to get them, and I can always eat them. Rabbits are cheap to feed from the garden and a little hay hand cut from the meadow. I have to have goats milk to live, we get milk, meat and fiber. The fiber gives sweetie something to do and we get to enjoy the warm socks, hats and other things. If I don't feel like working, I just putter and plan....James


----------



## newfieannie

i dont have any pets. i use to have 2 small dogs years ago but they got killed. i was thinking of getting a little dog(i have a cat phobia so that's out) i do know it's very expensive. my son has 3 labs and it costs quite a bit to care for them. ~Georgia.


----------



## Jean

We have just retired this past fall. Our homestead was bought 25 years ago as a real "do it yourself" project. We have never had any animals other then chickens which we had to abandon as the varmits were getting more chickens then we were. We worked way beyond retirement age and we had thought that by the time we reached over 70 that we would have to give up some of our projects. We still organic garden, cut our own wood, do all of our building maintenance and can, freeze, and dry all of the garden produce. When you ask what we did today it isn't much during the wintertime. We are not very social people but do teach 2 bible study groups a week. Hubby is gone today helping the new owner of our business that we sold. I have some errands in town that I could run today but we had ice last night with some snow on top and I think I will stay home rather then get out on the roads that I know are slick. I will enjoy hearing from all of you that are retired and and living the country life.
Jean


----------



## Gregg Alexander

Well after feeding cows, chickens , I took 2 young dogs training on squirrels and to night I will go **** hunting. I train young dogs either on squirrels or **** , that is my way of extra income.Have already sold 1 well started squirrel dog and 3 well started **** hounds this winter. Will have 2 more **** hounds ready by late spring. If this last squirrel puppy gets his mind straight will finish her out by the end of Feb. Between the 1 already sold and this one , have killed over 150 squirrels this winter. The 2 I took out this morning have only been in training 2 wks and really looking good.


----------



## yikes

google brester vet and you'll be able to see the world's best vet. So good, vet's in a 5 county radius work to put him out of business. Brester has clients come from Ohio and Illinois, Michigan and Kentucky. He has a minimal office charge and minimal charges for meds. His $25 charge would equal $300 at any other vet. That's why the others work to put him out.
I am a dog person. My wife likes cats. We had neither but last week I took her to the animal shelter where we found two kittens to bring home. After I did the paper work and paid the $109 to the shelter, my wife started crying saying "why can't I ever get a pretty kitty."

I don't understand cats.
I don't understand women.


----------



## mabeane

Today I worked on the faces and hair this weeks dolls. I make and sell Waldorf dolls. It has been a wonderful retirement occupation as it keeps me busy and keeps me home.


----------



## Smolt

I listened to my neighbor's stories for over an hour( he is 92 ). These are the same stories I heard last week. Life is good!


----------



## SageLady

We have pets and included them in our retirement budget. We are downsizing though, in that we won't be getting more when these pass on. Do plan to always have one little dog in our life though, so I guess that would mean getting one more eventually. That we can afford and is good for us too, as we both like to get out and walk the dog, and we just enjoy canine companionship, not to mention having a watchdog around is helpful too...


----------



## Jean

It is so nice out today and I am thinking about gardening. We live in zone 5 so planting weather is not near. Have the urge to get my fingers in the dirt and may start some flower seeds. I don't have much luck with starting seeds as I don't have a good place to do it. We do have some sliding doors that I set plants in front of but the glass has the uv protection and the plants always get spindly. We have had a nice winter but am sure that March can still throw us some storms.
Jean


----------



## Felicity

Smolt said:


> I listened to my neighbor's stories for over an hour( he is 92 ). These are the same stories I heard last week. Life is good!


Bless you for your patience! 

I love talking to elderly people. Bet he could
teach you alot if you ask the right questions.

My Dad used to tell the same stories over and
over too. Funny, I never got tired of hearing
them.

I wish I had some elderly neighbors!! It would
be nice to have someone like that to visit and
take treats too and help out when needed.


----------



## danielsumner

The DWâs VW Jetta needed new tires and an oil change. Decided today would be a good time to take care of it. Well the car need rear brakes and it took a while. Walked to Starbucks and had a little java. Well the car got done. When I went to pay for the car, I told them I was retired and on a fixed income. They gave me a $25 discount, who would have thunk it. Iâm going to use that line all the time. Maybe I can get some circus tickets.


----------



## jwal10

Saturday. Not much going on. I have a bad cold and cough. Will stay inside. I am working on several projects at work and can do them from home on the computer. Making all new water, sewer and storm system maps. Getting them all upgraded for some projects that have needed done for years. I get paid for 16 hours a week and try to spend that time in the field getting streets, waterplant and sewer system projects done. The rest is donated time. If I get a lot of it done during the winter I will have more time to travel and do family things when the weather gets nice. Snow plowing took a lot of time this past week....James


----------



## newcolorado

Since I moved from farm to small town, have been baking bread twice aweek in the form of rolls and cinnamon rolls and I share them. I walk a mile a day. Try to use that for useful things like going to the store and such. I have had crud and colds since I have been here and now about over it all. Now have a pain in my shoulder and do not know what it is. I am planning to make some garden beds in the back yard when the weather get nice.


----------



## jwal10

My warm season garden plot is waiting....Haven't touched it. Dries out and then rains for a week. Can't wait to get in there and get my hands in the warm soil. Greenhouse and raised hoop beds will have to be good enough. The weather was so nice last 2 days, 66 and 61 degrees. Mowed the lawn (mostly clover) after work yesterday, smelled so good and the rabbits loved it even though when the weather is good they are out on the lawn in a little dog kennel pen....James


----------



## yikes

Yesterday: the grandkids (6 and 8) are here for spring break. They have been playing down in the creek and making new pathways in the woods. We walked down to a neighbor who heats with wood to get him to come down and get several trees, he will start today. Took the kids to an easter egg hunt and saw faces from long ago. Back home made hot dogs for lunch, then we all worked at winning "Gran Turismo" car racing game. Played with cats. It's fun having the kids: I'm tired.


----------



## Big Dave

Went skinny dippin. Worked in the field most of the day getting it ready for the planting. Came home to DW cooking spinich quesadillas and baked chicken wings. Watched cowboy movie. Took HOT shower and went to sleep. Got a great life here. April 7, 2012


----------



## yikes

I was thinking about you and your Westie yesterday, but now I. can't. let. image. in. mind. of. skinny. dipping. ha. sounds fun.


----------



## newfieannie

no skinny dippin around here. we had a snowstorm last night although i think the rain tomorrow will take it all away. my beans and lettuce etc are buried. good thing i didn't plant the pot. yet. ~Georgia.


----------



## Big Dave

Nova Scotia POT????????? I do not want to know. 
It is EASTER and we went to the MIL church of worship. Hid the eggs and as usual did not find them all. Started germinating the corn and okra. My field garden is 100x70 with 16 beds. If it snows here after my last frost date of the 15th of April I am pooched. This garden will feed our entire family. I hope I can do this with the other projects I am doing. The only pet not at the family function was Sadie the Westie. Still hard to take she is gone. LaFonda took clover out of DW hand for the first time this afternoon. Passed a kidney stone this AM and there is another coming. It has been a great day and I hope yall have had one as well.


----------



## Travis in Louisiana

BIG DAVE, It is not a fun day when you pass a KIDNEY STONE!! I have had two stone removal operations in my life time. I drink water like a FISH now just to dilute. Other than the kidney stone, I am glad you are enjoying your retirement. Thanks for the retirement updates!


----------



## mpillow

pot. I think is potato.....at least I hope.


----------



## newfieannie

it is potatoes. i just abbreviate as much as i can but from now on i'm going to have to make sure to spell it out. kidney stones are something else. i had a friend that suffered like a dog from that. ~Georgia.


----------



## Guest

What I know about a pot: A pot of coffee every morning flushes you out good enough. Kidneystone prevention!!


----------



## Big Dave

I have had then for decades. Passed two in the last three months. I went to a doctor once and he asked if he could keep it cause he had never seen one that big. Yep it is a little painful. The doctors was about the size of a small pencil eraser. Now that we have covered that. Where is that high blood pressure med and those heart pills.


----------



## Big Dave

Let's recall yesterday. WORKED IN THE FIELD. Egad am I tired. Planted two 70 foot rows of tomatoes and california wonder peppers (bell).


----------



## ClubMike

I went for a drive, of course I left my left blinker on. That was the hardest thing to get used to when I retired, driving around with the blinkers on all the time. I mean that is what we are supposed to do , right?


----------



## jwal10

Talladega at noon today, then all of the rest of the day. Took my walk, mowed the back lawn just to tidy up after the rabbits. I have 26 youngin's about 1/2 need to go to the freezer....James


----------



## Big Dave

Well I am still in the garden. Man is it hot. heading for the shower.


----------



## danielsumner

Planted a little garden today. Didn't have a tiller, so hand dug a 8x12 plot. About killed me. Started my seeds a couple weeks ago in peat pots. Have yellow squash, zucchini okra, tomatoes and two types of cukes. Hope they live. Also cleared a little of the tree line on the side of the property. Brick mason is coming tomorrow to measure for the drive way and pad for my truck carport. Painters should finish up everything but the den and guest room tomorrow. Waiting till later to do them, we are using them for storage at the moment. My goodness I'm tired. Going to fix a nice strong adult beverage and relax before bed.

Daniel


----------



## Big Dave

Those muscels you forgot you had will show up tommorrow. Sleep well.


----------



## emdeengee

I am still getting used to the whole idea. Since I ran my business out of our home I keep finding myself in my office just standing there with a feeling that I have forgotten to do something. I have even found myself wondering why one or the other of my clients has not phoned me or dropped by with the paperwork. Once I even reached for the phone to call. Then dah! I remember edthat I passed all of them on to other firms and have closed my business. Then I usually giggle and feel wonderful! 

So far the biggest change is that I force myself to stay in bed until 6 or 6:30 instead of getting up at 4. I have had some success - even fell back asleep a couple of times. Other than that I still follow my indoor, outdoor and animal routine. I have read more and watched more TV to fill the time but not as much as I thought I would be doing since I seem to find a lot of fiddly little things to do around the place in the 7 or 8 hours that I used to work. I am beginning to wonder when I found time to work. LOL! I expect I will be getting out more once the snow completely melts and my broken food heals. But right now it is all about getting used to relaxing.


----------



## Jean

Starting to harvest produce out of the garden. Radishes and onions. Will start lettuces and spinach tomorrow. We were so hungry for fresh stuff out of the garden.
Hubby cut grass around the trees with the tractor and mower today. I caught up on odd jobs around the house. We too, are just getting used to being retired although we did work until 72-74. Sure has helped on retirement funds.
Jean


----------



## jwal10

We are going to the lake tomorrow for 2 weeks. I worked 36 hours this week and will again when I get back to get caught up. Really enjoyed the work this week, I don't have a lot to do at home right now. Garden is planted, doing well. I am taking lots of walks as the weather is so nice. I don't watch TV. I volunteer for a lot of little projects around town. I have always kept busy but with health issues they are just small, easy, light jobs anymore. This cottage and lot is so small and was made for when we got older, so it is easy to maintain at my age. We set on the porch and watch the world go by on these warm evenings. Son is keeping our off grid property up, the cabin is new enough that I don't need to do much there. Both kids do most of the upkeep at the farm, I don't even mow anymore. Rentals all have great occupants. We get to enjoy life....James


----------



## danielsumner

We had our Carpenters working in the attic (I have a great attic) today. Added some more braces I wanted and floored me some more walkways. Neighbor came by with his tractor. Showed me how to operate it, and I used the tiller to create another garden spot. Gotta love good neighbors. I'm going to get me a tractor real soon. Cleaned up some more of the property and added to my burn pile, I just love my burn pile. Tree removal guy came by and we settled on a price to remove a huge dead Live Oak Tree.


----------



## Jokarva

Today I took my sister by the consignment shop where I sold some furniture last month, she has WAY too much stuff and needs to bring some by and off load it. I still had a credit on the books so I bought a chandelier to replace the 80's brass/glass beauty over the table.....I'll be putting that up tomorrow. I'll also be repainting the guest room I just painted a regrettable shade of blue.....and wish the whole time I hadn't been too cheap to cough up $5 for a sample pot.


----------



## Big Dave

Went out and moved a pile of wood chips to the garden. Put boiled lindseed oil on a chair. Came in and took a nap. Trying to find why my gunieas keep isolating one bird. (odd behaviour) now I am getting prepared for dinner. Swiss chard and or noodles with stir fried snow pea vines.


----------



## emdeengee

I awoke to a foot of fresh snow. And it is still falling but scheduled to switch to rain later on. So no gardening or other fun stuff today.

My husband is off on his work adventures but I got a satellite call this morning from him that they are not going to be helicoptered to the higher elevation because of the snow. That means he will be gone longer but that is pretty much predictable at this time of year.

I don't actually know what the dogs and I will do today. I no longer get up at 4 because I force myself to stay in bed until 6 but all my inside work is already done. I guess I will have to just be a lazy bum and read another book and watch another movie. Life is hard.


----------



## Big Dave

A FOOT OF SNOW!!!! Are you living in the artic? Found a wheel on the Harbour Frieght web site for my lawn trailer. Going to brush hog tomorrow. Picked black berries today. More pickin tomorrow also. Got a call from oldest son who has been underway for a while. Glad to hear from him. It was 80 degrees f here today. Still on the hunt for wood chips.


----------



## emdeengee

Big Dave said:


> A FOOT OF SNOW!!!! Are you living in the artic? Found a wheel on the Harbour Frieght web site for my lawn trailer. Going to brush hog tomorrow. Picked black berries today. More pickin tomorrow also. Got a call from oldest son who has been underway for a while. Glad to hear from him. It was 80 degrees f here today. Still on the hunt for wood chips.


Yup. North of 60, Land of the Midnight Sun where men still moil for gold.


----------



## mabeane

We planted the garden early. Usually wait until after Memorial Day. I did way too much so we are chowing down on homemade, home canned chili as making supper.


----------



## mabeane

Oops..senior moment..making supper was not something I wanted to do tonight!


----------



## WildBillTN

Attending my retirement luncheon after school at a local Mexican eatery. Will be "roasted" by my co-workers, and hope to put down a margarita or three.


----------



## danielsumner

Well it's only 9am and I've just finished my coffee, so I'll talk about yesterday. Up at 7am (no alarm, just got up). Worked in my little garden till about 10:30. Pulled weeds, planted some eggplant, replanted some pea and bean seed that didn't sprout in the rows (btw my rows aren't straight, my first garden). Went to the local country Buffet place for lunch, then drove to Lowes and Walmart (25 miles) to do a little shopping. Came home and took a nap. Later had hotdogs for dinner (I love Oscar Mayer bun length franks) with lots of raw Vidalia onions on them. Bought the onions side of the road, right across the field where they were grown. Watched a little tv and went to bed. Today about noon we will get a visit from a landscape design guy about what to do with the outside of the house, tired of looking like the Clampetts . Rest of the day will have to see, might water the garden if it doesn't rain.

Daniel


----------



## fordy

..................I finally found a cargo trailer , will move all possessions out of storage after I build shelving in trailer and leave enough room for the Harley in center rear so I can keep it stored inside from hail , weather and effects of UV ! Been looking for a while , now I'll eventually quit having to waste $$ each month on storage rentals . , fordy


----------

